# </3



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

My amazing baby fought strong and hard in the last few hours of her life. Sadly, I had to put my own feelings aside and choose to euthanise her because of a very viscous that ravaged her body within hours. She was fine and normal when I left her, three hours later I come back and her whole dorsal fin was gone. And then most of her other fins. She never had ventral fins. It worked on her body and I decided it would be right to do so. I sometimes wonder why bad things happen to good people, but it does. Noone can help it but it still makes you sad... It made me sad. I cried for hours. 

My baby passed on the 3rd January 2013. Euthanisia started approx. 5:30P.M. Actual time of final death: unknown.

Fly high, my sweet beautiful baby.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> My amazing baby fought strong and hard in the last few hours of her life. Sadly, I had to put my own feelings aside and choose to euthanise her because of a very viscous that ravaged her body within hours. She was fine and normal when I left her, three hours later I come back and her whole dorsal fin was gone. And then most of her other fins. She never had ventral fins. It worked on her body and I decided it would be right to do so. I sometimes wonder why bad things happen to good people, but it does. Noone can help it but it still makes you sad... It made me sad. I cried for hours.
> 
> My baby passed on the 3rd January 2013. Euthanisia started approx. 5:30P.M. Actual time of final death: unknown.
> 
> Fly high, my sweet beautiful baby.


For anyone who is interested in seeing what happened to her, and the severity of what happened, you can look here:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124272&page=6


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

<3 she was a beautiful fishy. So sorry for your loss hon <3 SIP


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm...so sorry...she was as beautiful as an angel. S.I.P little fishy. *sniff* *sob* 
*cry* *bawl*


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

I am very sorry


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you all  She was very pretty... she will be swimming under the pretty rainbow bridge in fishy heaven


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, she will.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

She will forever be in my heart >.< Poor baby girl


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear that, some people never understand the love of owners to there pets, let her big soul rest in piece. I also just lost one of my pets Tuesday and i have been depressed most of the time luckly i have July to help.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

too sad. you made me tear up. so sorry.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. It means alot. <3


----------

